# NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. August 2010)

*NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]


----------



## Gast20150401 (5. August 2010)

*NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Mag ganz gut sein.....aber mir reicht meine MX518


----------



## headcracker (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Mag ganz gut sein.....aber mir reicht meine MX518



Genau die hab ich auch


----------



## XXTREME (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Pah, es geht nichts über Laser . Mir reicht meine MX Revolution auch *noch*. Außerdem kommt mir seit Jahren schon keine Maus mehr mit meterlangem "Rattenschwanz" ins Haus. Kabelmäuse sind für mich ein absolutes -NoGo-!!!


----------



## baal-sebul (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

@XXtreme

Das kannste halten wie du willst, ich trau den kabellosen Viechern zum Beispiel immernoch nicht über den Weg.
Ich geb meine MX518 auch erst aus der Hand wenn einer von uns beiden das zeitliche segnet. 
Laser? Wayne. Kabellos? Wayne. Gewichte? Wayne.

Egal, die Ersparnis kann man sicher jetzt auch mit der Logitech-Umtausch-Aktion machen, altes Gerät hergeben und 20% auf's neue. Auch net übel.


----------



## tiga05 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Und was soll ich damit?

Die neuere Logitech G500 gibts bei Amzon für 45Euro inklusive Versand. Warum sollte ich also Käufer von Restbeständen werden?


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



tiga05 schrieb:


> Und was soll ich damit?
> 
> Die neuere Logitech G500 gibts bei Amzon für 45Euro inklusive Versand. Warum sollte ich also Käufer von Restbeständen werden?


Warum einen SLK 55 AMG holen, wenn es doch seit kurzem den neuen Golf gibt?


----------



## Blackstacker (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

 mist wieso erst jetzt habe mir gerade erst ne neue Sharkoon FireGlider bestellt weil bei meiner Saitek PM12A nach 4 1/2 jahren schon ziemlich der Lack runter ist


----------



## headcracker (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Auf kabellose Mäuse kann ich verzichten. Erstens brauch ich nicht noch zusätzlichen Elektrosmog, zweitens ist kabelgebunden immer noch stabiler und zuverlässiger als Funk, drittens sind Funkmäuse mit nur einem Akku schlecht, vor allem wenn beim Zocken der Strom knapp wird, und viertens würde mich selbst bei 2 Akkus das ständige Wechseln nerven.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu und deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner kabelgebundenen MX518. Und Kabelsalat gibts auch nicht, wenn man weiß, wie man die Kabel legen muss.


----------



## tiga05 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum einen SLK 55 AMG holen, wenn es doch seit kurzem den neuen Golf gibt?



Keine Ahnung?

Wie kommst du auf diesen unsinnigen Vergleich?

Ich kann es nunmal nicht leiden wenn so etwas als super-tolles-Megaangebot angepriesen wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

ich hab meine mx1000, des ding is uralt (erste generation lasermaus halt), läuft butterweich und der akku hält auch noch immer über ne woche bei meinem nutzungsverhalten (täglich paar stunden) also warum son komischen klotz besorgen ...
und wenn ich ne neue brauchen würde garantiert nich nen modell von vorgestern sondern eher was wie die g700, sprich aus der aktuellen reihe und nich der von vorgestern


----------



## corun (10. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Sehe ich genauso, habe auch eine MX518 und werde die erst ersetzen wenn sie kaputt ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Sicher ein gutes Angebot, meine G5 reicht mir jedoch völlig aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



corun schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, habe auch eine MX518 und werde die erst ersetzen wenn sie kaputt ist



Ja. Ich ebenso. Und zwar mit einer neuen MX518.
8 Tasten, übersichtlich und überaus praktisch angebracht und die Maus läuft seit fast 5 Jahren Dauereinsatz präzise wie am ersten Tag.

Diese Maus ist das einzige Bauteil das es jemals geschafft hat 5 Jahre zu meinem PC zu gehören ohne ersetzt zu werden - ich bin gespannt wie lange sie noch hält... wenn Logitech sich entschließen sollte das Modell jemals einzustellen werd ich vorher noch 2 Stück kaufen


----------



## Birdy84 (12. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



tiga05 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung?
> 
> Wie kommst du auf diesen unsinnigen Vergleich?
> 
> Ich kann es nunmal nicht leiden wenn so etwas als super-tolles-Megaangebot angepriesen wird.


Ist die G500 besser als die G9x? Bekommt man die G9x derzeit irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G9x für 52,90 - versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Nein, das Angebot von HoH ist schon wirklich gut, vor allem versandkostenfrei, quasi ne Nullrechnung - Nachnahme kostet demzufolge nur 2 € zusätzlich. Ein gutes Angebot und eine sehr gute Maus.


----------

